# I'm going to need a better sander



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I have some work to do that would behoove me to obtain a decent drywall sander.

I've seen people using the porter cables, which would be fine, but I'm looking to get something smaller to use off of scaffolding.

Lower learning curve would be nice. Handheld, with good dust extraction, built for the purpose.

Does it exist, or should I just get some regular, 1/4 sheets with better collection? I feel like regular sanders don't last too long on drywall/plaster.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

The whole house is like this, with unfinished patches. That ceiling is over 20', so there's some work to be done.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd like to minimize cleanup. Not looking to clean 8500sq ft of dust.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Um...Festool man. Get yourself a nice MIDI unit with RTS400 and you are good to go.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have to second the Festool as a great sander - mine has been a true game changer for me. With that said, I don’t typically use mine for drywall sanding so I can’t speak to that component in the Festool arsenal except to say that it is pretty costly. But that isn’t exactly new when it comes to the Festool line.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

So outside of the actual Festool drywall sander, who has used one of the other ones extensively on drywall. I don't want to ruin a pricey piece of equipment.

I could get the actual drywall sander. It looks like it would be unwieldy on a scaffold tower, but not having used one, I couldn't say.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The ETS 125 REQ is all I use for drywall sanding and I do it daily. You can sand directly over your head and not get a spec of dust on your face. For higher stuff I have an extra hose, cord, and coupler. You just have to remember to bump up the suction a little with the longer hose. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd second the ETS 125 REQ as an excellent drywall sander. 

If you buy one you need to know that it's a "fine finish" sander. Compared to something like a DeWalt 5" orbital it's not nearly as aggressive. It really only works well for tasks such as sanding primer, prep for stain and other tasks where you don't want an aggressive sander.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I think I'll pick up one of these guys. I'll wait until I have a deposit in hand, though, since it seems I'd be well served to get the matching vacuum.

Is a CT36 what I'm looking for? It looks like the drywall vacuum.

I'll hide this stuff in the shop, along with my 6 compound miter saws...don't need the wife getting too curious:smile:


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Further thinking, it would be nice to have 2 sanders connected to the fancy vacuum, if that is possible. 

I don't have any festool stuff, so I'm in the dark here. I'd like to get more bang for the buck, so if I can have two guys with the "relatively' inexpensive sanders working off the reasonably expensive vacuum, that could be a big plus.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ParamountPaint said:


> I think I'll pick up one of these guys. I'll wait until I have a deposit in hand, though, since it seems I'd be well served to get the matching vacuum.
> 
> Is a CT36 what I'm looking for? It looks like the drywall vacuum.
> 
> I'll hide this stuff in the shop, along with my 6 compound miter saws...don't need the wife getting too curious:smile:


You don't need the big one, vacuum usless you plan to get the drywall sander and do lots of that stuff. I like the Midi as it is lightweight, good wheels, and holds plenty in the bag. I have had mine for two years and change the bag out every 3-4 months it gets heavy when the bag gets full.
I have all three small sanders, ETS, DTS, and RTS. My favorite is the RTS just based on getting into corners. I recently bought the DTS and is is cool too with the delta head. The ETS is a great starter sander, but being round it sucks for door jambs and panel doors. The system sands so fast and with little dust that you won't need to have two people working on those areas. Set the dust extraction at half for the above sanders.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

As Mike stated go with the midi especially if you're ever working in furnished homes. I have the CT26 because I was to impatient to wait for the midi to be ordered and really regret it.

You can run two sanders off one machine with a Y connector although I've never done it. I've found the dts400 to be my goto on and type of trim/cabinet work but I hate it on drywall. Not getting tight into corners with the ETS kind of stinks but it gets very close. I just keep a sanding block with me to bring it in a little tighter when needed. For any exterior work I'm breaking out the RO90.

Basically with those three sanders you've got all your bases covered. The only exception bringing profiled trim. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*On the cheap*



ParamountPaint said:


> I have some work to do that would behoove me to obtain a decent drywall sander.
> 
> I've seen people using the porter cables, which would be fine, but I'm looking to get something smaller to use off of scaffolding.
> 
> ...


If I had the type of work to make it worth getting, I would probably go the Festool route, but so far I don't.

I use a 5" Rigid Random Orbital Sander. Costs under $70.00 with tax and has a warranty that I am told will allow me to just get a new one when mine breaks down (I always forget to send in the warranty card!). It works pretty good. 

I just hook mine up to a wet/dry vac with pleated and bag filters. What I would like to do is get either a Rigid or Shop Vac 6.5 HP (both sound pretty quiet to me) and hook it up to the Oneida Vortex Dust Deputy Deluxe that I have, but have not yet hooked up. All the components are relatively inexpensive and easily obtainable in metroplitan areas, so if anything breaks down I can just buy a new part. I like using a hand held ROS because it lets me get close to the work so I can see any boo boos on the surface, which is especially helpful on repaints.

You might also check out this if you have small areas to do:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Saint-G...acuum-Hand-Drywall-Sander-FDW6600-U/204117986

I like using the 220 grit screens best. You have to sand on an angle, otherwise you will get grid lines in the mud. I saw somewhere that they are making drywall screens with the fibers running on a 45 degree angle.

I also use sanding sponges that I have adapted to hook up to a vacuum, but under certain circumstances the power of the suction combined with the softness of the sponge will cause the sponge to suck to the surface and not sand flat, so you need to be careful with this.

All that being said, if I had the work to justify it, I would go the route Rbriggs82 went and go with Festool. Either way, it is so nice to use a good vacuum system and not have a mess to clean up.

futtyos


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

To hook up two sanders at once you'll need an additional hose and the appropriate connectors. The accessories add up, so the total cost can get expensive rather quickly. I've been working on my set up for a few years at this point, and each tool has its intended purpose. You should seek advice from a local rep on whether or not you'll require the anti-static hose for your purposes (if you choose to purchase an additional hose). Everything has a 30 day money back guarantee, aside from consumables (sandpaper), so you could potentially try a tool out for a month before deciding if its something that you'd like to keep. The 3 year warranty is a nice bonus if anything requires maintenance. 
I like having two hoses for one sander in case I'm doing stairwell work, or working in a room that has too much furniture etc. For overhead sanding, the ETS is great.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I have used my etc ec150 and dts400 for skim coat work and patches. I feel I want a planex eventually.

I have a midi currently. I haven't had any issues with my midi and the drywall dust yet but I've never finished drywall in an entire with it. The ac 36 is designed for that.

I wanted to try a dust deputy with my midi but the consensus seems to be that the gympsum dust is too light to collect in those. 

I also have a lot older fein turbo vac I use with a cleanstream filter and fine dust bag. If it had variable suction I'd probably would be more inclined to baby the festool product and not use the midi it for drywall but the fein has too much suction for sanding.

As I mentioned in the tool section I'm thinking about buying the cordless hepa backpack vac from Makita or their corded/cordless extractor when working high up.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

If you only need it temporarily can't you rent one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't really feel like renting one. I was just looking to get the best setup that would be useful in the future...that's why I mentioned the larger drywall vac.

We do a decent amount of drywall on the remodeling side, and I was thinking about getting a vac that could handle that specifically. 

In this particular case, I don't want the actual drywall sander, but I would like to be able to add it down the road.

I do like the looks of that midi vac, though. I might pick one of those up in any case. Nice features.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've had my Midi for 4 years and really liked it. The CT vacs are great, but they're quite a bit larger and once they start getting full they're very heavy.

For projects such as sanding trim packs the smaller size of the Midi is nice since you're constantly moving. 

I'm curious if the Planex produces better results compared to pole sanding? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul hesketh (Oct 18, 2012)

Have a look at the Mirka Deros, super light to use and hooks up to a Festool vac


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I appreciate the input. I am hoping to eventually be passing through somewhere I can see this stuff in person before I buy it. We aren't starting on this job until mid-January, so I should be able to stop by a Festool dealer and check out the offerings.

For now, my MK tile saw decided to pitch a fit in the midst of a basement refresh. I'll need to pick up a new one tomorrow to keep moving:sad:

That's about what I'd expect when you earmark some funds for something else:cursing:


----------

